# Vivarium Ventilation



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

I am currently building my first vivarium, its coming along quite nicely. Ok so its a standard 29 gallon and I have been wondering about ventilation. My friend has obtained for me two computer cooling fans. They have moderate put out, but nothing drastic at all. In lou, what is the best way to ventilate the tank. Should I even worry about it, or If i hook the fans up, should one be blowing in and one out. Or would a small slit in the tank top be suffient for the cause. I am going to have running water in the tank to help boost humidity.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

you might not need fans at all if you set up an adjustable top. for my tank that i just built, i made a top that was all screen and then have a piece of glass that slides in and out to make the opening bigger or smaller as needed. I can regulate between 70 and 95% that way. Now if you have orchids or tilansias (sp?) you probably would need a fan as they need to get pretty dry. If thats the case, just put one fan blowing out in the center with vent holes on the edges. fresh air wil be pulled in on the side vents and circulate through the tank better than using 2 fans.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

i like to use strong 2-diaphram pumps or a vomputer blower fan. both are housed in the sump are or other cooler location. also, a hood fan for the lights heat is helpgful.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

It all depends on the lid, and the lcoal environment.

I use fans on my lager tanks, but they are running very very slow, and then I have them blocked even more. It is good to vent the tanks in some way, but fans may not be needed.



andy0300 said:


> I am currently building my first vivarium, its coming along quite nicely. Ok so its a standard 29 gallon and I have been wondering about ventilation. My friend has obtained for me two computer cooling fans. They have moderate put out, but nothing drastic at all. In lou, what is the best way to ventilate the tank. Should I even worry about it, or If i hook the fans up, should one be blowing in and one out. Or would a small slit in the tank top be suffient for the cause. I am going to have running water in the tank to help boost humidity.


----------

